# Being pregnant and in the sunshine



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I am normally a sun worshipper , ok i know too much is bad for you and i hear all the advice what is given out as standard by the government ect , but it makes me feel good , can i still catch a few rays whilst being pregnant ? Will this harm my baby or am i safe if i'm carefull ? I sat out a while today but kept my bump covered , at one point i even dampened a sarrong and covered my bump with it . I know to keep well hydrated , just wondering your views and advice ?
Thanks 
Freespirit


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are likely to burn more easily while pregnant so be extra careful with suncream but apart form what you are already doing, have a nice time

Take care x


----------

